# Altercation maman nourrice



## Bene44 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Je voudrais avoir des avis de maman ou assistante maternelle  car j ai hier matin j ai eu une altercation avec la nourrice de mon fils de 2ans, quand on a reparlé d un évènement qui s est passé dans la journée du mercredi antoine aurait tiré violemment une petite de 2 ans de la chaise quand l assistante installait tout le monde a dessiner autour de la table et elle a récupéré inextremiste la petite qui allait tomber sur le sol la tête la première de ce que j'ai compris. Elledit ca au papa le mercredi soir en precisant qu elle l avait grondé et mis une fessée. On en reparle et dans ses propos elle insinue que mon fils est méchant donc les larmes me montent et je lui dis qu un enfant de 2ans n ' est pas mechant il ne faut dire ca blablabla elle insiste donc le ton est monté j etais en pleurs arrivé au boulot. Et ce matin elle a voulu devant Antoine qu on en reparle alors que je lui ai non pas devant elle insisté et m a engueuler le petit ne bougeait il m a même fait un gros calin alors qu il n ai pas calin habituellement. Elle n'a pas apprécié ce que je lui ai dit que c etait de l impulsivité et pas une intention de faire mal qu'il fallait qu elle se renseigne sur internet ou se reforme depuis 30ans les choses ont changés enfin bref. Mon fils est apparemment un mechant garçon et j aurais des pb a l école l annee prochaine, elle me fait comprendre que ce n est pas normal qu elle doit 24 hsur 24 a le surveiller sinon... Mon éducation laisserait a désirer il faut que ferme et quand je lui dis que je fais ce qu il faut elle me dis encore plus ferme, de quelle droit elle se permet de me dire tout ca. Et la fessée quand je lui ai dit qu'elle n'avait pas le droit elle m a rigolé au nez...


----------



## incognito (25 Novembre 2022)

ne remettez pas votre fils chez elle, elle a donné une fessée, c'est une faute grave

si vous remettez votre fils vous "cautionnez" son geste, alors que vous devez le retirer, faire un licenciement pour faute grave et prévenir la pmi

un enfant de cet âge peut avoir des gestes "violents" mais ce n'est pas volontaire et c'est à nous de lui apprendre, au pire du pire, il est éloigné du groupe pour qu'il se calme et que l'on puisse discuter tranquillement entre quatre yeux


----------



## Bene44 (25 Novembre 2022)

Le probleme s est que mon conjoint cautionne et il est d accord avec elle il m a dit qu une fessée ne tuait personne et que le pb venait de moi que je n avais pas a faire scandale en plus c est pas la fessée qui m a contrarié c est de dire que mon fils est mechant il tape délibérément d apres elle pour faire mal comme si mon fils était machiavélique ce n'est qu un petit garçon avec un trop plein d énergie il ne canalise pas son impulsivité pourtant a la maison chez nous je trouve ca mieux.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Votre assistante maternelle a mis une fessée a votre fils 😡😡, c est quelque chose de très grave , c est interdit et punissable par la loi

Le papa cautionne la fessée c est pas du tout logique et normal.

Et bien moi je vous donne raison , je suis du même avis que ma collègue licenciement pour faute grave et prévenir la PMI  et vous pouvez même porter plainte ,de quel droit elle met une fessée a votre enfant .... Oh la la si elle l'a fait avec votre fils j ai bien peur que d autre enfant y ai eu le droit

Je ne connais pas l éducation de votre enfant mais juste le mot fessée me fait bondir , si elle supporte pas votre fils ou si elle y arrive pas avec lui ben elle avait qu a démissionné

Ça fait combien de temps que votre fils est en garde chez cette assistante maternelle ?  Il y a déjà eu d autre soucis ?


----------



## zelande (25 Novembre 2022)

Alors votre assistante maternelle est en faute. Elle n'a absolument pas le droit de donner une fessée à votre enfant ! Personnellement, je suis de la vieille école et je pense qu'une fessée ( je parle d'une tape sur les fesses, pas de coups répétés), n'a jamais traumatisé personne. Pour autant, jamais je ne me permettrais d'en donner une à un enfant en accueil.
Pour le reste, je serais moins catégorique. Même si cela n'est pas conscient , prémédité ou calculé de leur part, il y a des enfants plus durs que d'autres, qui, s'ils ne sont pas méchants dans le fond, font des choses méchantes. Il faut arrêter de considérer les enfants comme des petits anges juste un peu turbulents, ou actifs, ou frustrés.  Certains sont vraiment difficiles, violents, ne supportent pas la moindre contrariété et réagissent violemment.   
Votre fils n'a bien sur pas la conscience de savoir que son geste aurait pu gravement blesser la petite, mais à 2 ans, il savait très bien que ce n'était pas un geste gentil et autorisé.
Si elle en arrive à vous dire que vous aurez des soucis à l'école, que votre enfant doit être surveillé non stop, c'est peut être, en effet, qu'il y a un souci.
C'est toujours très difficile pour une maman , d'entendre que son enfant n'est pas le petit être d'amour qu'elle pense avoir.
Je ne connais ni l'assmat, ni votre fils, ni l'éducation que vous lui donnez, et je ne jugerai pas.  Peut être l'assmat est elle trop rigide ?  peut être vous, trop coulante, peut être votre fils difficile ou qu'il réagit comme ça parce qu'il n'est pas bien chez l'assmat ?
J'ai eu des enfants difficiles en accueil , qui faisaient bêtises sur bêtises, qui n'étaient pas gentils avec les autres ; qu'il ne fallait jamais quitté de l'oeil et qu'il fallait reprendre sans arrêt. c'est très compliqué pour maintenir une harmonie entre tous les enfants et un accueil serein dans ces cas là, et épuisant.
Votre rôle de maman, c'est de regarder votre enfant avec le plus de recul et d'objectivité possibles, de le reprendre systématiquement  s'il déroge un tant soi peu aux règles, tout en lui expliquant ce qu'il faut et ne faut pas faire, et peut être resserrer  la vis. 
Vous avez raison, il ne faut pas discuter de tout cela devant le petit
Votre rôle ne tant qu'employeur, c'est d'avoir une discussion avec l'assmat, au calme et en prenant son temps. Demandez lui exactement les difficultés qu'elle rencontre avec votre fils, essayez de trouver une ligne de conduite à tenir ensemble et ne donnez jamais tort à l'assmat devant votre enfant. Par contre, dîtes lui fermement ce que vous refusez qu'elle fasse à votre garçon, comme donner une fessée, par exemple. 
Si vous arrivez à mettre les choses à plat et à trouver une solution, c'est bien. Sinon, rompez le contrat et cherchez en une autre.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Novembre 2022)

Zélande discuter et trouver une solution .... Perso dans ce cas là il n'y a plus de discussion a avoir 

J en ai eu des fessées quand j étais petite par mon papa et comme on dit j en suis pas morte ....mais ça na jamais résolu le problème , j ai élevé mes 2 enfants seule et sans jamais leur donner ne serais ce une claque sur les fesses  et c est pas pour autant des mals  élevés. 

Oui peu être que cet enfant est difficile pour x raisons , je ne le connais pas donc je ne peu pas en juger 
Une fessée c est plusieurs claque d affilié sur les fesses pas juste une 

Pour moi la violence ne résout rien et je suis anti violence et encore  ++++ quand il s agit d enfant


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

Nous ne pouvons pas juger du comportment de votre fils, mais celui de votre AM ne me parait pas acceptable du tout, pour un peu, avec une autre AM il aurait un meilleur comportement.
Nous n'avons que votre version, mais dans ce que vous dites il y a beaucoup de choses dérangeantes, la fessée, c'est interdit par la loi, et encore plus par la PMI.
Vous avez raison de dire que votre enfant n'est pas méchant, son geste n'était pas approprié, mais lui est un enfant en bas age, pas toujours conscient des risques qu'il fait prendre aux autres. Dire à un enfant qu'il est méchant ne fait que renforcer les mauvais comportements.
Quand je vois un mauvais geste, Je dis à mes petits qu'ils doivent prendre soin les uns des autres et être gentils, et dans les faits, cela n'arrive pas très souvent.
Votre mari et votre AM semblent être de la vieille école, par contre, il faut peut être demander conseil à d'autres personnes autour de vous, certains parents confondent éducation bienveillante avec l'autorisation de tout faire, qui rend les enfants très pénibles.
De toute façon, votre émotion est légitime, on ne frappe pas un enfant et on ne le traite pas de méchant.


----------



## kikine (26 Novembre 2022)

bonjour
légalement et purement légalement....
vous ne pouvez pas la licencier pour faute
pour cela il aurait fallu retirer l'enfant dès que vous avez eu connaissance de la faute soit le mercredi, hors il y est retourné le lendemain...

par contre vous pouvez faire un courrier a la pmi leur expliquer votre version des faits... si vous voulez la licencier il y aura donc un préavis a lui payer puisque la faute ne peut être invoquée

pour le reste je ne commenterais pas...


----------



## Bene44 (26 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses, ca me rassure dans mes principes de bienveillance, j'ai conscience que mon fils est impulsif il a des gestes déplacés et on travaille dessus avec la nourrice car elle m a mise en garde tres tot et je fais de mon mieux pour que ca s ameliore et pour moi c est mieux moin d etre un ange bien sur mais il n a pas de frere et soeur et donc le partage c'est compliqué il n a jamais ete doux dans ses gestes il est brusque mais je sais deja tout ca et j ai cherché des solutions sans en venir aux mains j ai peté des plombs des fois mais c est un petit garçon qui s est être mignon et faire des calins meme si des fois il me tape dans le nez quand il penche sa tête. Ma famille est derrière moi mais mon conjoint ma belle famille ou la nourrice sont de la vieille ecole et je passe pour une maman laxiste qui sur protège son fils.


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

ah, ah, ah, la belle famille et ses jugements à l'emporte pièce, si vous avez dans votre entourage, une amie franche, elle pourra vous donner un avis plus objectif.
Je n'écoute pas mon mari en matière d'éducation, il a fini par constater que mes méthodes donnaient de bien meilleurs résultats que les siennes.
Je ne suis pas parfaite et parfois je manque de patience.
Quand on me voit gérer un épisode de mauvais geste, on pourrait me taxer de laxiste aussi, après avoir expliqué qu'il faut être gentil, je montre comment être gentil, et on se fait tous un calin, ça apaise directement toutes les tensions, dans les faits, ils sont plutôt gentils entre eux.
J'ai plus de difficultés avec les enfants qui étaient en crèche avant de venir chez moi.


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Novembre 2022)

Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de souffrance et de désarroi dans votre post. 
Tout d'abord, nous sommes des êtres humains mais notre posture professionnelle doit toujours guider nos réactions face à nos accueillis. La fessée ne peut pas être une réponse adaptée quel que soit le comportement de l'enfant. 

Les questions à vous poser à mon sens : le dialogue avec votre assistante maternelle est il encore possible ? A t'elle perdu votre confiance ? 
Pas forcément puisque vous lui avez reconfie votre enfant. Et là, je rejoins l'avis que la faute grave ne pourrai pas être invoquée en cas de licenciement.

Si cela est possible, une discussion entre vous, votre mari et votre ass mat s'impose. 
En effet, il semble y avoir beaucoup de souffrance et de mal être. Votre enfant semble avoir besoin d'aide et, si je puis me permettre, vous aussi. 

La solution se trouve sans doute entre la rigueur type vieille école que vous décrivez et votre vision de l'éducation bienveillante que vous poussez peut être à son paroxysme. 

En tout cas, pour l'instant, rien de bon pour votre enfant qui a besoin de repères. 

Bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## LadyA. (26 Novembre 2022)

À part la licencier,  je ne vois pas.
Perso je ne denoncerai pas pour 1 fessée.  Elle a eu l'honnêteté de vous le dire, et j'imagine qu'elle est à bout... 
Concernant votre fils, il y a qd même un souci,  peut être une aide extérieure serait bienvenue.
Votre ass mat passe des journées entieres avec lui et vous a alerté sur son comportement. Vous même parlez de gestes brusques, il vous tape le nez,  etc....
Perso à vous lire, je suis bien plus inquiète par le comportement de votre enfant que par l'ass mat...
Vous devriez déjà discuter à plat et sans votre fils de tout cela...


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bizarre, encore une am qui se permet de remettre l'employeur en place et qui a des gestes déplacés!!!

Licenciez la immédiatement et appelez la PMI d'une part pour signaler son comportement, et d'autre part pour un accueil d'urgence.

Dites à votre am que vous vous réservez le droit de porter plainte, ce qu'elle a fait est illégal.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Et bien non une fessée n'a jamais fait de mal à personne et oui il y a 30 ans nous avions d'autres méthodes qui disparaissent comme peau de chagrin et sont remplacées par d'autres peu efficaces il n'y a qu'à voir les petits qui rentrent en maternelle et qui sont enfants rois ! bref en tant qu'ass mat (oh le vilain titre) bref ! nous n'avons pas le droit de frapper nos petits en accueil çà c'est évident donc à vous de voir ce que vous comptez faire avec votre ass mat surtout que votre mari ne le prend pas comme vous ... votre enfant serait-il pareil chez vous ??? et oui des enfants méchants çà existe une collègue en a eu un seul comme cela que j'ai eu 2 mois en accueil chez moi ici il ne m'a pas frappé mais chez ma collègue il lui donnait des coups de pied l'a fait tomber ... et qd elle a récupéré un nouveau bébé en accueil elle a vu comment il s'est jeté sur ce bébé et l'a littéralement "défiguré" et le lendemain pareil elle a dû démissionner de cet enfant elle n'a pas eu d'autre choix ... chez moi il tapait mon petit que j'avais en accueil et surtout lui tirait très fort les cheveux tant et si bien que mon petit ne l'approchait plus et moi je me gardais bien que ce petit sauvage attaque le mien étant un enfant très très calme ... cet enfant avait 18 mois à ce moment-là et çà a empiré avec ma collègue ! alors oui un enfant peut être méchant pour quelle raison ? à vous de voir ... peut-être lui avez vous tout passé ? en tout cas nous en tant qu'ass mat c'est très dur quand on a un enfant comme çà car rendre un autre accueilli à ses parents griffé avec des coups ou autre et bien on peut perdre nos autres contrats oui nous sommes là pour surveiller mais je vous assure que c'est vite arrivé !!! remettez vous aussi en cause parfois on ne voit pas comment sont nos propres enfants ... et pour la fessée je ne cautionne pas mais c'est sans doute la goutte d'eau qui a fait déborder le vase ce jour-là ... à vous de voir ce que vous allez faire le mieux étant de le retirer de chez cette dame et trouver quelqu'un d'autre mais il fera sans doute la même chose là-bas à voir !!! bon courage.


----------



## Perlimpimpine (26 Novembre 2022)

Bien sûr que cette AM (et non NOURRICE!!) n'avait certainement pas le droit de porter la main sur ce petit (qque puisse être le geste fessée, tape sur la main ou autre). En revanche, si elle avait déjà alerter la maman à plusieurs reprises et que celle-ci s'était déjà aperçu d'un souci dans le comportement et l'attitude de son fils, alors désolée, mais pour moi, la maman n'est pas toute blanche non plus! Se remettre en question, ce n'est pas que pour nous les AM! Sauf que, à peine les PE ont un souci avec leur enfant que c'est la faute de l'AM. Un rhume, un bouton de moustique et Bing, c'est la faute de l’AM...

L'éducation bienveillante, c'est bien joli. Ça fait class et dans l'air du temps, mais arrivés à l'école, malheureusement, cela fait souvent des enfants capricieux qui ont du mal avec les règles car, au nom de cette bienveillance, on laisse passer plein de choses que les enseignants n'ont pas que ça à faire de rattraper.
Je me rappelle d'un petit que j'avais et qui, à 1 an, tapait mais vraiment pour taper pas juste un geste incontrôlé, sur sa mère et elle disait "ouh maman n'est pas contente..." avec une voix qui avait une intonation de bercement. C'est fou comme il a compris,  puisqu'il recommençait systématiquement... moi une fois, il a essayé de me taper. Les sourcils froncés et la voix ferme, il a vite compris qu'avec moi, c'était niet! Et il n'a jamais réessayé !


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Et oui Aurore cette ass mat n'a pas eu une bonne réaction nous sommes toutes d'accord avec cela ! mais le papa est d'accord c'est ce qui m'interpelle le petit serait-il pareil chez eux ??? donc à cette maman d'avoir une discussion avec elle ... et prendre la bonne décision ! mais c'est vrai qu'à vous on ne donne pas de conseils !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Novembre 2022)

Suis surprise par certaines réactions pour ne pas dire Choquer ... Une AM n a absolument pas le droit de lever la main sur un enfant , comme j ai dit plus haut certe  l enfant est peu être difficile , peu être mettre des choses en place pour lui , mais reste que l AM n avait pas le droit de lui mettre une fessée

Si la pmi est au courant de ça de forte chance qu elle perde son agrément

J ai connu cela avec ma fille , elle était frappé et violence psychologique par la nouvelle compagne de son père  , je n ai absolument pas laisser passer les choses ,j ai porter plainte , saisi le juge pour enfant malheureusement le père de ma fille en a subi des dommages collatéraux mais je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ça 

A votre place je dénonce cet AM a la pmi et je cherche de suite une autre AM


----------



## Petuche (26 Novembre 2022)

Moi je dis que l'on ne peut pas condamné comme ça aussi vite. C'est sur la fessée est interdite et je ne suis pas pour. Mais nous somme humains, la postante elle même dit avoir déjà ''pèter les plombs avec son enfant. Je pense que l'assmat à eu très peur pour la petite qui a failli se faire très mal. Je dirai peut être avoir une discussion entre la maman et l'assmat sans la presence de l'enfant ca c'est sur. Mais au vue du post la confiance est rompue pour la maman et peut être que l'assmat ne supporte plus ce petit. C'est très dure moralement d'être toujours derrière un enfant qui tape, on craint pour les autres accueillis. Alors le mieux c'est de changer d'assmat, mais le problème va se renouveler. Je pense que la maman verrait les choses différemment si ce petit avait des frères ou des soeurs...


----------



## zelande (26 Novembre 2022)

Mais on est toutes d'accord pour dire que l'assmat n'avait pas à donner une fessée, ou une claque aux fesses à l'enfant. Qu'on soit d'accord avec ce mode éducatif ou archi contre, le problème est le même: Nous n'avons pas le droit, point final.

Mais oui, si le papa est plutôt d'accord avec l'assmat, que la belle famille trouve aussi que ce petit pose problème, c'est qu' il y a certainement des choses à revoir dans le mode éducatif. A 2 ans, ils comprennent beaucoup de choses, ce ne sont plus des bébés qui ne controlent pas leur gestes. Les coups de tête dans le nez, on explique gentiment 2 ou 3 fois, mais à la 4ème, on gronde fort.
Il faut toujours passer par les explications, par montrer l'exemple. Certains enfants comprennent très vite. D'autres ont plus de "résistance" Et là, on ne peut évidemment pas laisser faire. Un enfant a besoin de cadre, de limites, et pour certains, ce cadre doit être assez étroit


----------



## MeliMelo (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors oui c'est strictement interdit de taper un enfant. Je vous conseille d'alerter la PMI sur le comportement de cette assistante maternelle. 
En effet, on ne peut pas dire qu'un enfant est méchant, et coller une étiquette dès le plus jeune âge va le renforcer dans ses comportements donc attention. Il peut avoir des comportements violents pour diverses raisons mais ça peut exprimer plein d'autres choses. On ne résout en tout cas pas la violence par de la violence, comment votre petit va pouvoir apprendre alors s'il n'a pas le bon exemple qu'il peut imiter ? Il faut stopper le geste et être ferme et rappelant l'interdit. Après explication, essayer de comprendre le besoin de l'enfant, et le faire entrer en empathie avec la victime, tout en expliquant le comportement non-violent qu'il aurait pu avoir en remplacement. C'est un apprentissage de longue haleine. 

Si votre enfant a beaucoup de comportements dits agressifs, il ne faut pas hésiter à se faire aider par un pédopsy aussi, la cause est peut-être plus profonde. En tout cas il faut accompagner ce petit en souffrance mais par des méthodes douces.
Quant à cette ass mat, elle a vraiment tout faux... Qu'elle vous ai rigolé au nez alors que vous lui rappelez l'interdiction de la fessée en dit long sur son comportement... Vouloir imposer un dialogue sur la tête du petit, c'est aussi à bannir (c'est tout simplement affreux pour lui d'entendre sa nounou et sa maman débattre s'il est méchant ou non, vous imaginez la violence).... Et étiqueter un enfant de méchant, alors là non... vraiment parlez à la PMI en mentionnant ces 3 points, ça pourrait faire du bien à cette assistante maternelle, qu'une puer vienne requestionner quelques-uns de ses principes.


----------



## Didi45 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour moi l’ass.mat. N’a pas à avoir ce genre de geste. En même temps elle vous l’a dit c’est un appel à l’aide clairement, elle n’en peut plus. Le mieux serait de la licencier simplement.
Le comportement de votre enfant est pour moi normal puisque vous le dites vous même les principes éducatifs de son père et vous même ne sont pas les mêmes. L’un dit blanc et l’autre noir, le petit est perdu. Tant que vous ne trouverez pas de terrain d’entente entre son père et vous cet enfant n’ira pas mieux. J’ai déjà eu ce genre de situation avec une petite en accueil, elle se faisait pourrir par son père quand j’expliquais ce qui s’était passé dans journée ( morsure, griffures, pousser, tirer les cheveux…) et sa mère lui disait gentiment « c’est pas bien X…on ne fait pas ça…un si gros décalage entre les 2 discours que l’enfant ne peut évidemment pas s’y retrouver….personnellement ça a signé la mort programmée de mon couple avec mon ex mari car ma fille était difficile ( même si elle n’était pas violent avec les autres) mais quand je disais quelques choses je restais sur ma position comme je le fais tjs, alors elle allait voir son père et obtenait ce qu’elle voulait….on ne peut pas laisser un enfant dans cette errance éducative et les limites et cadres doivent être les mêmes chez vous et chez l’ass mat. Sinon c’est la porte ouverte à n’importe quoi….c’est à vous et votre conjoint d’agir avec bienveillance ( et non pas laxisme) mais fermeté ensemble pour le bien de votre enfant, tout le monde dans le même sens et personne ne contredit personne devant cet enfant….voilà ma position et surtout mon expérience, personnelle et professionnelle….. plein de courage à vous, mais surtout cet enfant n’est pas responsable et ne mérite pas qu’on le frappe alors qu’on lui interdit de la faire….


----------



## Titine15 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Alors effectivement l'assmat n'a pas le droit de mettre une fessée mais si elle vous la dit c'est déjà bien.
Je pense qu'elle n'en peut plus du comportement de votre fils et aussi du fait que vous soyez d'après elle trop laxiste avec lui. Elle ne se sent sûrement pas aidée par vous. Apparemment votre mari est plus conscient de la situation.
On a beau dire mais certains enfants sont très dures à gérer mais cela ne veut pas dire que l'on doit se donner le droit de leur mettre une fessée, les isoler du groupe est plus efficace.
Il serait peut être bien de vous faire aider par un pedopsy pur comprendre ces gestes violents. Par contre, il est violent avec vous aussi et ça vous ne devez absolument pas laissé passer. Éducation positive et bienveillance ne veut pas dire laissé faire tout et n'importe quoi car effectivement à la rentrée à l'école cela risque d'être difficile pour lui et la maîtresse ne vous ratera pas.
Il faut surtout vous mettre d'accord avec votre mari sur l'éducation que vous voulez pour votre petit sinon le pb risque de perdurer. Comment peut il suivre des règles si ce ne sont pas les mêmes avec papa maman et nounou. C'est juste impossible. Il s'engouffre dans la faille et le pauvre doit se sentir bien seul au milieu de tout ça.
Pour certains un cadre très étroit est bénéfique et obligatoire alors qu'avec d'autres plus cool le cadre peut être plus souple. 
Pour résumer, cela est peut être un mal pour un bien et cela va vous faire ouvrir les yeux sur la situation. Il est urgent d'agir pour le bien de votre petit. 
Après à vous de voir ce que vous voulez faire soit laisser le petit xhez lassmat soit en changer. Il faut en discuter avec elle calmement sans l'enfant bien sûr. Par contre lui dire que la fessée ou autre tape est strictement interdit et que vous n'en voulez absolument pas pour votre enfant et voir ce qu'elle propose d'autre ou vous même pouvez lui proposer une autre approche qui vous convient.
Bon courage


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Didi pas tout à fait responsable ??? j'ai raconté plus haut le cas de cet enfant qui frappait sa nounou et pourtant elle était gentille avec lui ... alors qd la violence (qu'on ne peut se permettre avec les accueillis) et la gentillesse ne fonctionnent pas ??? on fait quoi ??? votre bienveillance et autre modes ne marchent pas forcément ! le montrer à un spécialiste de la petite enfance et faire un entretien avec les parents par ailleurs çà vient surement de là ! mais incriminer l'ass mat non je pense plus à un geste interdit soit mais plus donné sur le coup de la peur car une petite a qd même failli tomber !!! je ne lui jetterais pas la pierre personnellement ... les PE changent d'ass mat point barre et la maman revoit sa copie car le petit ne sait plus ce qui est bien et mal le papa et le reste de la famille semblent plus réceptifs de voir un soucis ... et sans l'aide des parents une ass mat ne peut RIEN !!!


----------



## Maxilili (26 Novembre 2022)

Entendre nourrice me fait bondir ! On n'allète pas vos enfants !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mince sérieux ! et oui il arrive que certains enfants ne soient pas DU TOUT des anges et il est qquelquefois difficile de l'entendre pour des parents! (même s'ils le savent et le vivent) ;ils aimeraient que cela ne soit pas le cas chez les autres! mais comme beaucoup de maîtres d'école le disent :quelquefois c'est dur! quand un instituteur doit passer le 1' trimestre à expliquer que l'on ne se frappe pas ,que l'on se s'échappe pas de la classe ,que l'on écoute (intéressé ou pas ) l'histoire ou les consignes :c'est bien qu'il y a un relachement d'éducation .....Donner une fessée est non seulement interdit mais ne résout rien.....Par contre ne pas laisser faire  les enfants rois construire leurs propres règles .....Bien se situer par rapport à sa progéniture qui n'est peut être pas "parfaite".Un geste déplacé n'est pas anodin (je considère qu'ils comprennent trés bien la portée de leurs gestes !) .En tout cas ,ce sera tenté une fois mais pas renouvellé car GROSSE explication ! Après il faut redescendre et ne pas mêler les familles à tout ça!Bref bon courage pour l'école car la vie en collectivité plus importante réservera son lot de surprises.....


----------



## LadyA. (26 Novembre 2022)

Bene44 a dit: 


> Le probleme s est que mon conjoint cautionne et il est d accord avec elle il m a dit qu une fessée ne tuait personne et que le pb venait de moi que je n avais pas a faire scandale en plus c est pas la fessée qui m a contrarié c est de dire que mon fils est mechant il tape délibérément d apres elle pour faire mal comme si mon fils était machiavélique ce n'est qu un petit garçon avec un trop plein d énergie il ne canalise pas son impulsivité pourtant a la maison chez nous je trouve ca mieux.


Un enfant avec un trop plein d'énergie ne tape pas, désolée. 
Je vous relis et vous êtes en plein déni. .. votre ass mat vous alerte depuis des mois,  c'est pas d'aujourd'hui. Perso je la trouve bien gentille car un enfant qui frappe régulièrement,  entre autre, j'aurais déjà prévenu la puéricultrice. ..


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

La maman trouve "çà mieux" donc oui dans le déni ! il ne faut pas attendre qu'un geste malheureux arrive voyez un spécialiste et changez vite votre façon de faire avec votre enfant suivez l'exemple de votre mari ... bon courage à l'école !!!


----------



## RBK81 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, c'est une très bonne idée que vous avez eu de vous tourner vers ce forum, peut-être que le fait que des "Inconnus" vous donnent leurs ressentis va vous faire ouvrir les yeux. Effectivement comme certains autres commentaires je pense que vous êtes dans le Déni complet, il faut que vous vous fassiez aider. Je comprends que votre fils vous l'aimez plus que tout et qu'il est pour vous une merveille (mais ils le sont Tous), néanmoins personne n'est irréprochable. Votre ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE (et NON nourrice 😬) n'avais pas à donner de fessée, de plus c'est complètement inefficace et même contre-productif, néanmoins je pense qu'elle l'a fait plutôt dur le coup de la peur pour l'autre petite accueillie. De plus elle ne vous l'a pas caché, elle vous alerte sur le comportement problématique de votre enfant depuis un moment et ce sent sûrement non écouté et à l'impression que vous ne "travaillez" pas en cohérence toutes les deux. Le comportement de votre enfant sera un vrai problème à  son entrée à l'école et les réflexions des enseignants vous n'avez pas fini d'en entendre. Alors dans un premier temps décompressé, faites redescendre la pression et ce trop pleins d'émotions qui vous submerge, faites le point avec votre mari, mettez vous d'accord sur la ligne d'éducation que vous voulez mettre en place Tous les Deux. Ensuite voyez ce que vous souhaitez faire avec votre AM, soit poser les choses sur une table avec elle pour adopter une même ligne de conduite ou en changer.... bon courage.


----------



## Bene44 (26 Novembre 2022)

Mon ass mat a tjs réussi a se faire respecter, avec nous parents il fait des choses qu ils ne fait pas la bas mais on le puni on le gronde je lui explique les  choses a faire et ne pas faire je trouve que c est mieux  depuis quelques moi. Il ne me tape plus quand je lui impose une regle ou quand il est frustré mais bizarrement quand le papa va le chercher il a une claque. Donc je ne sais pas si c est par excitation car il bat des mains quand  il est heureux et qu il voit son papa, des fois il ne veut pas partir de chez l ass mat donc il est frustré. Mais ca c est vu depuis ses 9mois environ il rampait en passant sur les autres enfants pour aller chercher un jeu, il m a bcp épuisé il est très actif très dynamique. Je ne porterai pas plainte car c est meme pas la fessée qui m a dérangé c est tout le reste qu elle a pu dire, faire pleurer la maman devant l enfant... Bref. Merci pour vos reponses en tout cas, ce n est pas evident maman d un 1ere enfant de savoir si on est dans le vrai on veut faore au mieux pour son enfant.


----------



## Aurore50 (26 Novembre 2022)

Je ne porterai pas plainte car c est meme pas la fessée qui m a dérangé c est tout le reste qu elle a pu dire, faire pleurer la maman devant l enfant...

No comment, elle a clairement outrepassé ses droits mais chut il ne faut pas le dire....

Bon courage à vous, imposez vous plus avec elle


----------



## Bene44 (26 Novembre 2022)

J ai eu une éducation, je sais tres bien sévir et gronder fort, punir ca il l est et depuis le debut je n ai jamais laissé les gestes déplacés de mon enfant sans réagir, et oui avec la papa on est pas d accord sur tous les principes et facons de faire donc certainement que mon fils en pati, je sais et ne peix me remettre en question mais im y a des mots ou ma maniere de dire a la maman les choses qu il faut revoir a mon gout pour mon ass mat et qu elle n a pas voulu entendre. Je prendrais rdv avec un pedospy merci pour le conseil. Certaines personnes qui ont répondu sont  vraiment bienveillante et on tout compris merci à elles☺️


----------



## RBK81 (26 Novembre 2022)

@Benz, Vous voyez qu'en faisant redescendre la pression de vos émotions de Maman déjà votre discours s'apaise. Je comprends tout à fait votre ressenti, j'ai également bcp de mal à gérer les reproches qui peuvent être faite sur mon fils, mais il faut que vous arriviez à en TENIR COMPTE, on ne vous fait pas des réflexions sur votre enfant juste pour vous embêter mais bel et bien car il y a eu un soucis. Notre position d'AM n'est pas facile, nous devons composer avec l'éducation de chaque famille, mais en faisant en sorte que chez nous tous soit égal pour chaque enfant. De plus quand on parle de "sécurité" des accueillis. Et mettez vous aussi à la place des autres Parents qui entendent régulièrement que leur enfant à été tapé,  mordu, poussé par X, l'AM se retrouve entre ses deux partis. Elle est peut-être elle aussi à bout 🤔, y avez vous songé ? Et se sent non écouté. En tout cas c'est ce que je ressens en vous lisant, deux personnes, une Maman et une AM, avec peut-être des non-dits ou une situation qui s'est enlisée, qui ont fait exploser leurs émotions en même temps 😕. 
Sur le comportement de votre fils, les moments des départs sont Toujours compliqués pour eux à gérer, et ne sont pas le reflet de la journée passée chez son AM et du fait qu'il soit content ou pas de vous retrouver. Ceci est un autre sujet, mais rien d'alarmant.
Et pour finir,, vous dites vous même qu'il y  des progrès dans le comportement de votre enfant,  il est tout tout-petit, il doit apprendre....


----------



## RBK81 (26 Novembre 2022)

@aurore, rho lala vous êtes "reloud" quand même. Si votre but est de "démonter" toutes les AM de se forum pas de soucis,  faites un poste dédié.  Là nous essayons d'aider cette maman et votre commentaire ne l'aide pas.


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

Aurore, j'ai fais pleurer une maman qui voulait une éducation vieille école très stricte et que je m'y opposais, non, on ne met pas un bébé de 9 mois sur le pot, surtout si il ne sait pas s'assoir, alors que je lui avait bien tout expliqué lors de notre entretien, elle m'a licencié pour une AM vielle école, qui au bout de quelques jours lui a dit qu'elle en demandait trop à son bébé de 9 mois, sommes nous méchantes pour ça?
Aurore, au début de vos interventions, je vous comprenais, mais vous semblez vous transformer en troll, ce n'est pas comme ça que vous convaincrez, nous sommes nombreuses et pas toujours d'accord entre nous, pourquoi voulez vous que nous soyons toutes d'accord avec vous? Ici c'est un forum, merci d'accepter les opinions différentes


----------



## zelande (26 Novembre 2022)

Alors en fait, vous laissez couler la seule chose qui est répréhensible, c'est à dire la fessée !
Je suis désolée, mais clairement, vous n'avez pas assez d'autorité avec votre fils. Dire qu'il y a un mieux car il ne vous tape plus quand vous lui imposez une règle ?????    Mais à quel moment peut on laisser un enfant nous taper dessus s'il n'est pas content ??? Je veux bien la première fois, car on est surpris, mais il faut agir  très fermement de suite !!     Et à 8 ou 9 mois, on ne le laisse pas ramper sur les autres. Même s'il ne comprend pas pourquoi, à cet âge, il peut  comprendre que certaines actions  ont notre approbation, ou pas.
J'ai actuellement un loulou de 9 mois qui est une pile électrique. Il ne tient pas en place. Le changer est un vrai défi car il bouge énormément, c'est dangereux. Chez lui, soit ils se mettent à 2, soit la maman le fait par terre. Je me suis "battue" avec lui 1 bon mois, en lui parlant doucement, en lui donnant un jouet, et au bout d'un moment, à le remettre sur le dos et en lui parlant très fermement. Il y a une semaine, le papa est arrivé en avance, j'étais entrain de lui changer sa couche. Il m'a dit, oh, avec vous il ne bouge pas!! Ben non monsieur, 9 mois ou pas, je ne le laisse pas faire.
Un autre de 1 an est assez brutal. Quand sa mère le prend, il lui tord le nez, la griffe, la pince.  Plus elle lui dit non, tu fais mal, plus il rigole et il continue. Depuis une semaine, à chaque fois, elle dit non une fois, puis la 2ème, elle gronde. S'il doit y avoir une 3ème, elle le remet au sol et l'ignore. Curieusement, vendredi, il a levé la main, elle l'a regardé sévèrement et ça a été terminé.                                                                               Vraiment, si vous ne voulez pas avoir de plus gros soucis avec une autre assmat ou à l'école, reprenez sérieusement les rennes


----------



## Bene44 (26 Novembre 2022)

Mais je n ai jamais dis que je le laissais me taper. Le rampage sur les autres c est chez l ass mat que ca se passait et elle zn rigolait en me le disant. Soit, merci quand même, je vois que les points de vu divergent bcp je vais en prendre et en laisser.


----------



## fanny35 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour moi il y a plusieurs choses à revoir:

 - l'assistante maternelle n'a pas à donner de fessée, même si elle n'en peux plus. Il y a d'autres moyens, c'est interdit, et cela renvoie une mauvaise image à l'enfant (réponse à un problème par la violence alors qu'on lui dit que c'est mal d'être violent?)
Cela m'est déjà arrivé de saturer (j'avais un enfant très difficile en garde, qui me frappait, mordait les autres et détruisait de nombreuses choses).
Quand je n'en pouvais plus, je l'isolais un peu (en sécurité dans un parc), le temps de consoler les autres et que l'énervement retombe, puis je lui réexpliquait que ce qu'il faisait était interdit, car il faisait mal aux autres. Suivait une séance de câlins pour réconcilier tout le monde.

 - Quand l'assistante maternelle vous alerte sur le comportement de votre enfant (sans stigmatiser et dire qu'il est méchant), il est bien de se mettre d'accord avec elle et de gérer la situation de la même façon à la maison que chez l'AM.
Ainsi elle se sentira soutenue et écoutée, et sera plus zen pour gérer la situation.
Et l'enfant, en voyant que les choses interdites chez l'AM le sont aussi à la maison, sera peut-être moins perturbé et son comportement s'améliorera.
Cela m'est arrivé avec le petit dont je parlais plus tôt: la maman me disait que c'était un ange et que chez eux tout allait bien, le discours du papa était différent et me décrivait le même comportement que chez moi. J'ai fini par rompre ce contrat...

 - Enfin, le papa et la belle-famille: c'est la même chose qu'avec l'assistante maternelle... Le papa et la maman doivent avoir le même discours, sinon l'enfant ne pourra pas se positionner, voire plus tard en jouera (les fameux enfants rois). La belle famille n'a pas son mot à dire...

En conclusion, l'assistante maternelle a eu un geste non cautionnable, 
et vous, les parents, devriez vous mettre d'accord et déterminer une ligne de conduite commune entre vous et avec votre AM (celle-ci ou une autre si vous la licenciez), afin de construire quelque chose qui sera efficace sans être violent, qui permettra à votre enfant de changer son comportement et sécurisera les autres enfants accueillis...

Bon courage à vous!


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

ou, bien sur béné, il faut toujours en prendre et en laisser, nous ne sommes pas toujours d'accord entre nous non plus


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 

« la PMI et vous pouvez même porter plainte ,de quel droit elle met une fessée a votre enfant .... Oh la la si elle l'a fait avec votre fils j ai bien peur que d autre enfant y ai eu le droit »

*OUI il faut prévenir la PMI et ne pas remettre votre enfant car faute grave.  *


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@Bene44

« s il me tape dans le nez quand il penche sa tête. »

*A chaque fois qu’il le fait, lui dire NON et lui expliquer mais d’une façon avec l’intonation que vous n’êtes PAS contente et qu’il ne doit pas recommencer et le regarder dans les yeux.*

Un enfant que j’accueille le faisait souvent à sa maman qui le prenait tous les soirs dans les bras. J’avais été obligée d’intervenir et ayant presque 3 ans, j’avais conseillé à la maman de le mettre sur le sol sur ses 2 jambes, déjà elle ne recevrait plus de claque !

L’enfant a compris que s’il voulait être pris dans les bras le soir lorsque sa maman arrivait, il ne fallait plus lui donner de claque.

La maman avait difficilement fait ce que je lui avais conseillé, *mais elle l’avait fait avec l’intonation adéquate, car sa manière de dire c’était comme si elle l’encourageait 👎🏼😡  *


----------



## Griselda (26 Novembre 2022)

J'ai essayé de lire seulement votre descriptif de la situation pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe.

Le 1er point et le plus important c'est qu'en aucun cas une fessée pourrait avoir une vertue pédagogique et on le sait à présent depuis longtemps. Je trouve un petit peu dommage que votre AM, en tant que pro petite enfance, n'en n'ai pas conscience.
Qu'elle soit exaspérée par un enfant qu'elle juge trop turbulent, compliqué à gérer au milieu des autres accueillis qu'elle doit alors protéger à longueur de temps, ça je comprends. Qu'exaspérée sa main soit partie, d'autant plus qu'elle a sans doute été elevée elle même ainsi, sa pulsion pour réagir à la peur qu'elle a eut pour l'autre enfant, je comprends aussi. mais se dedouanner en disant que c'est normal et que c'est de la faute de votre enfant qui serait "méchant", là ça me dérange beaucoup, surtout en tant que professionnelle.

Je comprends, en lisant entre les lignes, qu'en effet, votre petit garçon a du mal à gerer ses frustrations et impulsivités, peut être un peu plus que la norme attendue? C'est pourquoi oui je conseillerais en premier lieu une consultation avec un pedopsy qui saura probablement vous aider lui et vous pour savoir comment fixer des limites claires et rassurantes pour votre enfant.
Il y a quelques jours j'ai découvert ici sur ce forum, sur les conseilles d'une collègues, d'une fameuse psy qui fait quelques podcast à écouter ou lire (gratuit) qui pourrait déjà bien vous aider: Caroline Goldman.

Concernant la relation avec votre AM, là c'est un autre sujet, d'autant plus qu'il va falloir vous harmoniser aussi avec le Papa. C'est essentiel pour votre enfant que les 3 acteurs principaux de son éducation parlent d'une même voix.
Votre AM attendait de vous que vous puissiez justement renforcer son cadre en discutant de tout ça devant et avec votre enfant mais encore fallait il que vous vous mettiez d'accord sur le sujet.
Je proposerais donc à mon AM ceci: je vous demande très sérieusement de ne plus jamais dispenser de fessée à mon enfant, ni de l'étiqueter comme "méchant" (car alors il s'emploira à coller à son étiquette: très contre productif!) et en échange j'accepte d'aller consulter pour trouver de l'aide pour gerer ses débordements qui sont probablement plus une difficulté pour elle avec les autres accueillis que pour vous qui êtes en capacité de vous protéger de ses débordements.

Et je suis d'accord avec vous aucun enfant de 2 ans n'est méchant ou machiavélique, mais il est vrai que certains, quand ils ont pris le pouvoir peuvent se montrer tyrannique. Il faut comprendre que ce n'est pas de leur faute car ils sont en construction et , heureusement, rien n'est gravé dans le marbre, mais oui il est imperatif de chercher comment résoudre ça car plus l'enfant grandira et plus ce sera alors compliqué pour les autres mais aussi pour lui même. Je ne crois pas au pouvoir de la fessée par contre: peut être calme t il l'adulte,... et encore ce n'est pas sur!

J'ai le sentiment que tout ceci est un signal d'alarme qu'il faut prendre au sérieux pour le bien de votre enfant.


----------



## liline17 (26 Novembre 2022)

encore une fois, Griselda parle avec la voix de la sagesse


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Novembre 2022)

Griselda vous dites ".... et en échange j'accepte d'aller consulter pour trouver de l'aide ..........." mais l'ass mat l'avait déjà prévenue et même si je ne cautionne pas la fessée (donnée sous le coup de la peur qu'une petite tombe" et sans doute excédée une nouvelle fois par cet enfant "ingérable") alors je trouve que çà fait un peu chantage cette demande ???? un parent se doit de trouver une solution pour le bien de son enfant mais pas en exerçant ce type de demande à son ass mat ... donc je ne comprends pas ... et le mieux est qu'elle trouve une autre personne et tout le monde sera content l'ass mat et les autres accueillis en premier !


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

En effet Angele il peut être bon de demander à cette AM si elle préférerait être licenciée au vue du comportement de l'enfant qui ne lui convient pas.

L'idée n'est pas de faire du chantage avec ma proposition mais de démontrer à l'AM que Maman a bien entendue et compris les difficultés et qu'il est plus que temps d'agir mais que l'AM doit (quoi qu'il arrive) s'engager à modifier sa posture pro. Chacune ferait un pas vers l'autre et ce dans l’intérêt de l'enfant.
En tant qu'AM je peux patienter et supporter beaucoup d'ajustement de l'enfant à condition de percevoir que les Parents prennent au serieux les difficultés que je fais remonter et cherchent avec moi comment les résoudre.
En tant que Maman je peux accepter de réviser ma copie pour aider mon enfant et les adultes qui s'en occupent à condition de percevoir que les éducateurs ont un œil bienveillant sur mon enfant et cherchent à l'aider à grandir.

Changer d'AM si ce n'est pas le souhait de cette dernière ne résoudrait au fond pas le problème, LES problèmes qui sont:
- l'AM qui emploie des méthodes archaïques
- le Père qui cautionne ces méthodes archaïques
- la Maman qui n'a pas encore trouvé le moyen bienveillant ET EFFICACE d'aider son enfant à être au monde
D'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas encore une ligne commune entre Papa et Maman qu'est ce qui dit qu'ils trouveraient la bonne AM aux yeux des 2 Parents? Pas dit que ça profite donc à l'enfant?!

Il me semble qu'on ne peut régler ces difficultés en n'agissant que d'un côté au lieu de tous en même temps car nous sommes des êtres de relation, nous agissons TOUS en RE-ACTION c'est à dire une action qui entraîne une autre action.
L'enfant cherche un cadre pour savoir qui il est.
Nounou et Papa y voient un petit garçon frondeur, ingérable donc veulent le soumettre aussi fortement que cet enfant cherche le cadre.
Maman tente d'autant plus une autre approche qu'elle compense la rigidité archaïque des 2 autres adultes.
L'enfant qui oscille entre un cadre très rigide et un autre très enveloppant ne sait toujours pas comment grandir sereinement donc il continue de chercher le cadre ce qui renforce le cercle vicieux...

Si au lieu de chercher la faute à qui on se contente de réfléchir ensemble à comment aider cet enfant je suis certaine alors que tout le monde s'en trouvera grandit. Cela peut être avec une nouvelle AM mais pas obligatoirement.


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Perlimpimpine a dit: 


> AM (et non NOURRICE!!)


Merci à toi de relever ENCOOOOOOOOOOOOORE ce mot   
Je ne l'ai pas fait ce coup-ci puisque l'autre fois je me suis faite "lynchée" ............🥴

*Si nous voulons de la reconnaissance et être reconnues PROFESSIONNELLES DE LA PETITE ENFANCE, celà commence et passe par le titre du poste que nous occupons !*

Perso je suis ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE AGRÉÉE et pas nourrice ni nounou !!!! à bon entendeur ..........


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Novembre 2022)

Tatynou nounou ne me dérange pas ! mais nourrice NON ...


----------



## Tatynou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 

Que les enfants nous appellent "Nounou" ok pas de souci.
Que les PE disent à  leur enfant " on va chez Nounou" (quand on travaille ensemble) ok car c'est notre nom "officiel" pour l'enfant tout comme ça pourrait être notre prénom ou autre chose.

Ce qui me gêne en revanche, c'est quand un ADULTE (PE, famille ou autre) parle de moi (ou de nous en général) en disant "Nounou" !

eh bien non !!! 

allez dire à une assistante administrative qu'elle est secrétaire ou à un technicien de surface qu'il est balayeur .........    

chacun a droit à la reconnaissance des autres !!✨🌟💫🌟✨


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Ben moi que n importe qui dise nounou cela ne me dérange absolument pas 
D ailleurs dans mon bâtiment si on demande après moi en disant mon nom de famille personne connait si ils dise nounou tout le monde sait que c est moi


----------



## Sab (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir moi ce qui m'interpelle le plus c'est la fessée😱😱 . Sachez que c'est une faute grave nous avons aucun droit de lever la main sur un enfant. Ne remettez pas votre fils chez votre assmat licenciez là et faite un signalement à la pmi. Un enfant de 2 ans n'est pas méchant il faut juste expliquer les choses à maintes reprises. Bon courage


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Moi … ils sont prévenus JAMAIS nounou même sur leur portable 😅

Attends j’ai un prénom et je suis Assistante Maternelle Agréée et c’est pas un job facile.

Donc même pour le virement, un qui m’avait mis en titulé
« *nounou paie sept *»

aussitôt SMS que je ne voulais pas de cet intitulé « nounou ! »

Il s’est excusé et le mois d’après
 « *AM paie sept* »
Bah oui …

Et les enfants sont pas neuneus … ils savent parler … donc mon prénom 👍 et quel plaisir de les entendre m’appeler par mon prénom, surtout le mien pas facile le Ch …

J’ajoute BRAVO Tatynou


----------



## Tatynou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ajoute BRAVO Tatynou



Merci @Chantou1 🥰🥳💐🌺🌼✨🍁


----------



## selena8nge (28 Novembre 2022)

Je pense qu il y a des problèmes de tous les côtés et qu il va falloir réagir vite.

D une part l AM n a absolument pas le droit de frapper un enfant. C est une faute et le fait qu elle en rigole c est qu elle s en fiche royalement. On est humaine, on n est malheureusement pas à l abris d un geste déplacé quand on est à bout mais le minimum est de reconnaître qu on a eu tord. Ce n est pas le cas ici et ça me semble inquiétant... 

Par contre, vous me semblez un peu dépassée par le comportement de votre enfant qui de toute évidence est problématique et vous le savez. C est très bien de vouloir l éduquer dans la bienveillance mais ce type d education n est pas à la porté de tout le monde. Le risque est de tomber dans le laxisme quand on ne maîtrise pas. C est un classique je dirais et ça donne de l eau au moulin des défenseurs de l education à l ancienne qui n ont absolument pas compris que les fameux "enfants rois" qu ils fustigent ne sont pas le fruits de l education positive mais du laxisme délibéré ou par méconnaissance des vrais principes de l education bienveillante.

Une autre chose qui m interpelle c est la différence de point de vu entre vous et le papa. Ça peut être extrêmement perturbant pour un enfant d avoir 2 réponses totalement différentes à un même comportement. Si l un crie et met une fessée quand l autre laisse couler et/ou fait un câlin l enfant va forcément passer son temps à tester les limites (en faisant des bêtises) jusqu'à ce que TOUS (père mère, AM, autres membres de la famille) lui donne une réponse unique et cohérente.

Le mieux serait de contacter un professionnel de l education bienveillante et de faire un atelier de formation sur le sujet tous les 2 pour accorder vos violons et réagir de façon correcte sans tomber ni dans les VEO ni dans le laxisme. Et changer de AM aussi !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Mon avis, comme celui de certaines collègues, c'est de prévenir la PMI.

La fessée c'est NON. Là on parle de votre fils, mais puisqu'elle vous à avoué lui avoir donner une fessée on peut très bien penser que d'autres enfants sont possiblement concernés.  Eux aussi peuvent recevoir la fessée et ils ont dû êtres témoins ! 
Donc aucune alternative, plainte, c'est pour votre enfant, les autres,  et vous en tant que maman. 

Jamais je ne pourrais continuer  à confier mon enfant à cette personne.

Vite.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Novembre 2022)

Selena8nge toujours à fond avec les "anciennes" ass mat et leurs vieilles méthodes !!! et vous dans les nouvelles méthodes bienveillance VEO !!! 😅


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Novembre 2022)

Chantou sans doute "la vieille" école mais chez moi pas par mon prénom seul pour les petits ... ou alors tata X passe encore ... je trouve peut-être à tort que la relation est plus amicale avec le prénom de l'ass mat par un enfant accueilli et que le respect adulte-enfant sera plus compliqué !!! je ne suis pas leur copine !!! à l'école c'est "maitresse" ou Melle X  ou Mme Y ...


----------

